# A Great Movie............



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

I have just seen a great movie with my mom. A little back story before I tell you what movie my mom and I saw. My mom asked me if I could vacuum and steam clean her carpet in her house, and I said that I would. So for a few days, I vacuum and steam clean her carpet in her house. After this was done, she took me to see a movie. That was today and we saw: Hidden Figures. I highly recommend this movie, it is a great movie, it does have a little history to it as well. It has some funny spots in the movie, but overall it is a very interesting and great movie. Again, I highly recommend you go see Hidden Figures.


----------

